# Billing for Depo Medrol J1020, J1030, J1040



## Cford101 (Jun 2, 2017)

When billing for Depo Medrol injections do you bill for the total mg’s administered or for the vial the medication is pulled from?

example: Patient comes in for a trigger point injection-the total number of trigger points is 4, with 20mg injected into each trigger point. Would you bill for the total amount of steroid given to the patient, J1040 80mg’s; or would you bill J1020 20mg with 4 units.


----------



## jonique.dietzen (Jul 3, 2017)

That would depend on the payor.  You could code it either way.

https://coder.aapc.com/family-pract...for-the-correct-injection-code-102527-article

Jonique Dietzen, CPC, Project Manager


----------



## daedolos (Jul 6, 2017)

If you're coding for four injections, I'd use the J1020x4.

Peace
@_*


----------



## jenngar (Jul 7, 2017)

You have to code the vial of medication that was used.. so J1020 x4.

I know some insurance companies require the NDC# from the vial used so the code and the vial would need to match.



Jennifer Garland, CPC


----------



## daedolos (Oct 31, 2017)

*J1040*

Has anyone heard of Molina denying J1040 for a invalid-deactivated-withdrawn NDC?

Peace
?_?
I can't find any literature on this. Medicare Part B ASP pdf from CMS has a value for payment allowance.


----------



## rcmspt (Jan 8, 2018)

jenngar said:


> You have to code the vial of medication that was used.. so J1020 x4.
> 
> I know some insurance companies require the NDC# from the vial used so the code and the vial would need to match.
> 
> ...



So you would bill 

20552 
J1020 x 4 

(using your scenario)


----------

